# Giving it the good old College Try



## berus316 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Paul from Toronto, 42, wife no kids, plenty of fat meat loving friends... should be enough background.

Got sucked into this idea by watching Diners, Drive-ins and Dives and saw a fair # of bbq joints using smokers and got me salivating.

Found the forums cause I like to do my research ahead of time.  Dropped by Bass Pro Shops and picked up a Great Outdoors Propane Smoker  (like the cheesy easy way to do it).  Really pleased with it so far btw.

Last weekend, made the virgin run with a very small Prime Rib, rubbed with onion powder, garlic powder and a bit of Lawries Garlic Salt.  Turned out OK, probably less rub next time but the cooking was done to perfection (140 and out).  I smoked it a bit long using mesquite and was a bit overwhelmed but an easy fix next time.

Sunday was a bad day, got a brisket flat. The wife wanted a brisket went to the butchers and they gave me a flat.  It was cheap and I was in experiment mode so what the hell.  I found a rub recipe on line, sounded odd but I gave it a whirl.  Cooked to 145 cause it was taking forever, long story short... it sucked.  The cooking might have turned out good but the rub just ruined it and my interest in it.

Contributed and got Jeff's rub, will give that a whirl the next time.

On the agenda will be stuffed pork tenderloin ( a birthday gift for a friend).  I'm planning on stuffing it with a wild mushroom/rice mixture, tie it up and maybe drape some bacon over it to keep it moist.  Been reading and think I got my temps set and such.


Anyways, that's where I'm at.   Thanks to everyone for their advice/learning experiences on the forums, they have been invaluable to this most recent hobby addition.

P.


----------



## jdt (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Lots of good advice and recipes here.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Paul - Welcome to SMF. Sounds like you got a good handle on things and just need to do some fine tuning - Glad to have you with us


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## warthog (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello Paul.
   Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## denver dave (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard. You jumped in with both feet trying a brisket right off. They are always a challenge. You have a lot of good eats coming your way. Don't be afraid to ask questions. Someone out here will have the answer.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 27, 2010)

Howdy & welcome to the *SMF*!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Check out some of the brisket posts, unlike prime rib, brisket is a cut of meat that you want to cook a looonnng time and take the temp up past med rare...I won't need to detail it here because there is already a plethera of info in the beef section.  Check out the fattie section too, something really easy to through together and put on the smoker!!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

First off welcome Paul to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
GO GATORS
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice intro. 

Glad to have you aboard


----------



## treegje (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's "FREE" ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## seenred (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello Paul, and welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us.  Sounds like you're on your way.  One of the best ways to perfect this pastime is trial and error.  Keep at it, keep readin', and ask questions.  Lots of really good folks here to help.  Good luck and happy smokin'!


----------



## gene111 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to smf!!!


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome aboard I have been working with small things. I am about to do a brisket in the near future. Good luck and keep trying.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## meateater (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## okie joe (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to SMF...Looks like you are doing great right from the Start.


----------



## berus316 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow! 3 pages of welcomes, that's awesome.

Definitely a warm reception, which is kind of unheard of online from my experiences.

Anyways, thanks for all the suggestions and such.  I'll try to give everything a read, I'm usually a pretty good student.

I'm not sure I'll be giving the camera a whirl tomorrow with my stuffed tenderloins but once I get a bit more used to the process I'll try joining the Qview Nation.

Thanks again for the welcome.
Paul







Just cause it looks cool.


----------

